# The shooting in Connecticut is proof...



## PredFan

...of the non-existance of ESP.

Today, all over the world, people are talking about the shootings. In particular the people in Connecticut are suffering. Obama is there, politicians are posturing, movie and TV stars are weighing in, and hearts are broken.

All that psychic energy, and not one psychic predicted it.

I might have become a believer had some psychic said last week that something very bad was going to happenat a school, or that evil was going to strike innocent chidren, or anything at all.

Zip, zilch, nada, bupkiss.


----------



## Wiseacre

Maybe a psychic or two did predict it, but the reading was too vague to know the details.   Maybe no psychic got a reading cuz they weren't supposed to.   Otherwise there wouldn't have been a 9/11 and all the other terrible events that take place.   Bad shit happens, I don't think psychics are here to prevent it.


----------



## laughinReaper

they are all bullshit . not only did psychics fail to predict the Newtown. massacre but they also didn't get a reading on stabbings in China of 22 school kids the same day.  I believe in random esp, but the claims of people who say they can do it all the time is crap.


----------



## PredFan

Wiseacre said:


> Maybe a psychic or two did predict it, but the reading was too vague to know the details.   Maybe no psychic got a reading cuz they weren't supposed to.   Otherwise there wouldn't have been a 9/11 and all the other terrible events that take place.   Bad shit happens, I don't think psychics are here to prevent it.



I think you miss the point. This is the Paranormal forum. I'm using it as proof that psychics are baloney, and that psychic powers don't exist.


----------



## PredFan

laughinReaper said:


> they are all bullshit . not only did psychics fail to predict the Newtown. massacre but they also didn't get a reading on stabbings in China of 22 school kids the same day.  I believe in random esp, but the claims of people who say they can do it all the time is crap.



Nor 9-11. Imagine all of the "Psychic Energy" that was given off that day.


----------



## Wiseacre

PredFan said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a psychic or two did predict it, but the reading was too vague to know the details.   Maybe no psychic got a reading cuz they weren't supposed to.   Otherwise there wouldn't have been a 9/11 and all the other terrible events that take place.   Bad shit happens, I don't think psychics are here to prevent it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you miss the point. This is the Paranormal forum. I'm using it as proof that psychics are baloney, and that psychic powers don't exist.
Click to expand...



And I am disputing your proof as invalid.   You have labeled assumptions as fact and drawn conclusions that cannot be proved.   At best what you have is a theory, with very little data to back it up.


----------



## PredFan

Wiseacre said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a psychic or two did predict it, but the reading was too vague to know the details.   Maybe no psychic got a reading cuz they weren't supposed to.   Otherwise there wouldn't have been a 9/11 and all the other terrible events that take place.   Bad shit happens, I don't think psychics are here to prevent it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you miss the point. This is the Paranormal forum. I'm using it as proof that psychics are baloney, and that psychic powers don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I am disputing your proof as invalid.   You have labeled assumptions as fact and drawn conclusions that cannot be proved.   At best what you have is a theory, with very little data to back it up.
Click to expand...


Wrong. It isn't a "theory" that no psychic predicted the school shootings in Connecticut, or the 9-11 terrosist attack. It's fact.


----------



## Wiseacre

PredFan said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you miss the point. This is the Paranormal forum. I'm using it as proof that psychics are baloney, and that psychic powers don't exist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am disputing your proof as invalid.   You have labeled assumptions as fact and drawn conclusions that cannot be proved.   At best what you have is a theory, with very little data to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. It isn't a "theory" that no psychic predicted the school shootings in Connecticut, or the 9-11 terrosist attack. It's fact.
Click to expand...



Really?   And how would you know that no psychic predicted either event?   You didn't see it on TV or read about it somewhere, so you assume no one saw it coming?   You got nothing from which to draw any conclusions.


----------



## tjvh

I predicted that immediately following the Sandy Hook shootings liberals would pounce on their gun control agenda using people's *emotions* to further that agenda when they were not thinking about the gun control issue *rationally*... I must be psychic.


----------



## PredFan

Wiseacre said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I am disputing your proof as invalid.   You have labeled assumptions as fact and drawn conclusions that cannot be proved.   At best what you have is a theory, with very little data to back it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. It isn't a "theory" that no psychic predicted the school shootings in Connecticut, or the 9-11 terrosist attack. It's fact.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   And how would you know that no psychic predicted either event?   You didn't see it on TV or read about it somewhere, so you assume no one saw it coming?   You got nothing from which to draw any conclusions.
Click to expand...


Exactly. No psychic came on any media and made the prediction. In fact NO psychic has even lied about it and tried to claim that they did. I can safely draw the conclusion that this supports the science that says that psychic abilities are a hoax.


----------



## Wiseacre

PredFan said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong. It isn't a "theory" that no psychic predicted the school shootings in Connecticut, or the 9-11 terrosist attack. It's fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   And how would you know that no psychic predicted either event?   You didn't see it on TV or read about it somewhere, so you assume no one saw it coming?   You got nothing from which to draw any conclusions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly. No psychic came on any media and made the prediction. In fact NO psychic has even lied about it and tried to claim that they did. I can safely draw the conclusion that this supports the science that says that psychic abilities are a hoax.
Click to expand...



_There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
Than are dreamt of in your philosophy._ 
William Shakespeare, "Hamlet", Act 1 scene 5

In other words, just because you haven't seen it doesn't make it false.   Or true either.   What science is there that says psychics are a hoaz?   What proof is there?   Are we to conclude that every idea, every theory, every possibility is not true siimply because we have not seen or heard it?   

From what I understand, psychics don't get clear messages from beyond, they get images or impressions that require translation which may be misinterpreted.   A psychic may get the idea that something bad is coming, but may not know when or where or who.   What're they gonna do, go to the nearest TV station and say something bad is going to happen somewhere?   Who is going to air that, what news outlet is going to print a story about a psychic who says thing bad is going to happen.


----------



## PredFan

Wiseacre said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really?   And how would you know that no psychic predicted either event?   You didn't see it on TV or read about it somewhere, so you assume no one saw it coming?   You got nothing from which to draw any conclusions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. No psychic came on any media and made the prediction. In fact NO psychic has even lied about it and tried to claim that they did. I can safely draw the conclusion that this supports the science that says that psychic abilities are a hoax.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> _There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
> Than are dreamt of in your philosophy._
> William Shakespeare, "Hamlet", Act 1 scene 5
> 
> In other words, just because you haven't seen it doesn't make it false.   Or true either.   What science is there that says psychics are a hoax?
Click to expand...


It's called biology. We know what comprises thought, we know how the brain hears, and how it talks. It's also called physics. We know how sound is created, travels, and is received. We know how many types of light waves there are, and we know how they are sent and received. Neither science nor I can prove a negative. It is up to the proponents of psychic abilities to prove it's existance. So far no one has been able to and no experiments have ever shown psychic abilities. The FACT that no one came forward before 9-11 or before the shootings at the school to predict that something was going to happen supports the fact that it's baloney.



Wiseacre said:


> Are we to conclude that every idea, every theory, every possibility is not true siimply because we have not seen or heard it?



Hyperbole much?



Wiseacre said:


> From what I understand, psychics don't get clear messages from beyond, they get images or impressions that require translation which may be misinterpreted.   A psychic may get the idea that something bad is coming, but may not know when or where or who.   What're they gonna do, go to the nearest TV station and say something bad is going to happen somewhere?   Who is going to air that, what news outlet is going to print a story about a psychic who says thing bad is going to happen.



How convenient for them. A vague feeling of unease or forboding is not uncommon to normal folks. It has nothing to do with psychic abilities. If you feel dread today and something bad happens somewhere in the world tomorrow it's a complete coincidence.

What about the psychics who outright claim to be clairvoyant? Who claim to tell the future?


----------



## Wiseacre

PredFan said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly. No psychic came on any media and made the prediction. In fact NO psychic has even lied about it and tried to claim that they did. I can safely draw the conclusion that this supports the science that says that psychic abilities are a hoax.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
> Than are dreamt of in your philosophy._
> William Shakespeare, "Hamlet", Act 1 scene 5
> 
> In other words, just because you haven't seen it doesn't make it false.   Or true either.   What science is there that says psychics are a hoax?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's called biology. We know what comprises thought, we know how the brain hears, and how it talks. It's also called physics. We know how sound is created, travels, and is received. We know how many types of light waves there are, and we know how they are sent and received. Neither science nor I can prove a negative. It is up to the proponents of psychic abilities to prove it's existance. So far no one has been able to and no experiments have ever shown psychic abilities. The FACT that no one came forward before 9-11 or before the shootings at the school to predict that something was going to happen supports the fact that it's baloney.
> 
> Again, what you attribute as FACT is somewhat loosely defined.   Science is all about proving what is true or false, one does not assume either one without sufficient evidence, as you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are we to conclude that every idea, every theory, every possibility is not true siimply because we have not seen or heard it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> So, you accept some theories as false but others get the benefit of a doubt?
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, psychics don't get clear messages from beyond, they get images or impressions that require translation which may be misinterpreted.   A psychic may get the idea that something bad is coming, but may not know when or where or who.   What're they gonna do, go to the nearest TV station and say something bad is going to happen somewhere?   Who is going to air that, what news outlet is going to print a story about a psychic who says thing bad is going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient for them. A vague feeling of unease or forboding is not uncommon to normal folks. It has nothing to do with psychic abilities. If you feel dread today and something bad happens somewhere in the world tomorrow it's a complete coincidence.
> 
> What about the psychics who outright claim to be clairvoyant? Who claim to tell the future?
Click to expand...



What about them, maybe they can do what they say, maybe not.   You know what, I don't know either way.   What I think however, is that many things may be possible that today's science cannot explain.   I do not assume that something that is unexplainable today will remain that way tomorrow, nor would I assume that something is not true for that reason.   And I sure as hell would not base any conclusions on what I see or don't see on TV or in the news somewhere.


----------



## PredFan

Wiseacre said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> _There are more things in heaven and earth, Horatio,
> Than are dreamt of in your philosophy._
> William Shakespeare, "Hamlet", Act 1 scene 5
> 
> In other words, just because you haven't seen it doesn't make it false.   Or true either.   What science is there that says psychics are a hoax?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's called biology. We know what comprises thought, we know how the brain hears, and how it talks. It's also called physics. We know how sound is created, travels, and is received. We know how many types of light waves there are, and we know how they are sent and received. Neither science nor I can prove a negative. It is up to the proponents of psychic abilities to prove it's existance. So far no one has been able to and no experiments have ever shown psychic abilities. The FACT that no one came forward before 9-11 or before the shootings at the school to predict that something was going to happen supports the fact that it's baloney.
> 
> Again, what you attribute as FACT is somewhat loosely defined.   Science is all about proving what is true or false, one does not assume either one without sufficient evidence, as you have done.
> 
> 
> 
> Hyperbole much?
> 
> So, you accept some theories as false but others get the benefit of a doubt?
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I understand, psychics don't get clear messages from beyond, they get images or impressions that require translation which may be misinterpreted.   A psychic may get the idea that something bad is coming, but may not know when or where or who.   What're they gonna do, go to the nearest TV station and say something bad is going to happen somewhere?   Who is going to air that, what news outlet is going to print a story about a psychic who says thing bad is going to happen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How convenient for them. A vague feeling of unease or forboding is not uncommon to normal folks. It has nothing to do with psychic abilities. If you feel dread today and something bad happens somewhere in the world tomorrow it's a complete coincidence.
> 
> What about the psychics who outright claim to be clairvoyant? Who claim to tell the future?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What about them, maybe they can do what they say, maybe not.   You know what, I don't know either way.   What I think however, is that many things may be possible that today's science cannot explain.   I do not assume that something that is unexplainable today will remain that way tomorrow, nor would I assume that something is not true for that reason.   And I sure as hell would not base any conclusions on what I see or don't see on TV or in the news somewhere.
Click to expand...


They can't do what they say. That is the point of this thread.


----------



## daisiesRwild

PredFan said:


> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wiseacre said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a psychic or two did predict it, but the reading was too vague to know the details.   Maybe no psychic got a reading cuz they weren't supposed to.   Otherwise there wouldn't have been a 9/11 and all the other terrible events that take place.   Bad shit happens, I don't think psychics are here to prevent it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you miss the point. This is the Paranormal forum. I'm using it as proof that psychics are baloney, and that psychic powers don't exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> And I am disputing your proof as invalid.   You have labeled assumptions as fact and drawn conclusions that cannot be proved.   At best what you have is a theory, with very little data to back it up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong. It isn't a "theory" that no psychic predicted the school shootings in Connecticut, or the 9-11 terrosist attack. It's fact.
Click to expand...

prolly cos connecticut never happened it was a ruse by the govt and so wasnt 911


----------

